# What is a good "Milkbone" type of biscuit?



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I've switched Auggie (and Mimi) over to corn, soy and wheat free food. Also, I am feeding Zuke's treats. What is a good "crunchy" (but not too hard) biscuit? Thanks!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Canidae SNAP biscuits are great.....they are big but you snap them into smaller sizes. No corn, wheat nor soy.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I LOVE these! They smell so good to me too!

Evo Turkey and Chicken Dog Treats - 20 oz.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I make a lot of my own dog treats. I use potato flour/starch for Kodi but you could use rice flour or any other alternative instead of regular flour. If you'd like some recipes PM me. 

Kodi's favorite is peanutbutter and Mia loves vanilla and bananas (well really anything!!)


----------



## jeffsf (Dec 6, 2010)

The Evo treats, at least until P&G completes their dismemberment of Innova, are great options.

You might also want to look at what your local Trader Joe's (or similar) has. People cookies, crackers, or biscuits, so long as there isn't a lot of sugar or sodium (salt) content (and no chocolate), are generally pretty good. I even use little bits of their dried mango (nothing added) as training treats.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I use Orijen kibbles as crunchy treats. Nickel is now on his strict single-protein beef diet so I'm using Ziwipeak beef jerky.


----------



## PoodlePhD (Jan 26, 2011)

The breeder we got out second poodle from fed her standards charcoal dog biscuits. She swore by them. I have never seen them in any specialty stores or pet shops. Have any of you, and if so I'd like your opinions on them. I'm transitioning to grain free treats as well. My white toy had terrible eye stains when he first came home and I've noticed that changing his food to a high quality grain free kibble has really improved his tearing. Thanks for starting this thread, I'm always interested to see what good quality treats people and their poos prefer.


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

I use Zukes for training purposes. But a biscuit type treat that both of mine like is called Wellness Wellbars. The ones that say "with whitefish and sweet potatoes". They have no soy, wheat, or corn. They are crunchy but not so much that you worry about your dog's teeth.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

For crunchy biscuit type treats I like the Natures Balance limited ingredient treats (we use lamb and brown rice formula).


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

We use:

- Evo Wild Cravings
- Nature's Balance LIT
- Nutro Natural Choice Crunchy Treats - note that these are not grain free, but do not contain wheat, corn, or soy
- Merrick Lamb Lung


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I use the zuke's mini chews for training treats, and the zuke's mini bones for crunchy biscuits. We had tried a few other brands of biscuits, but the dogs liket he zuke's best. We've gotten the Blue Buffalo peanut butter flavor biscuits before, but they just sit in the cage.


----------



## lunamarz_31 (Nov 15, 2010)

Zuke's also has crunchy biscuits called Mini Bakes. They are not super-hard, and they are bite-sized, perfect for little dogs. Miniature Dog Biscuits - Zuke's Mini Bakes™

Organix Dog Cookies. I recommend this brand, great ingredients. Muffin is on the Organix kibble now.
http://www.castorpolluxpet.com/store/organix/organix_organic_dog_cookies

Natural Balance also has crunchy bite-sized cookies, I use the Limited Ingredients ones.
**** Van Patten's Natural Balance L.I.T. Limited Ingredient Treats Sweet Potato & Fish Dog Treats

All of the above are corn, soy, and wheat free.


----------



## jazzi480 (Sep 19, 2010)

We recently bought NV Instinct grain free biscuits. And the girls LOVE LOVE them! They come in different flavors and have nice crunch, we have the rabbit,apple,ginger. We have tried to remove all grain from their diet and have seen improvement in eye boogers, staining around mouth ect. Never had issues with true tearing though. Lotts of sugguestions here, will try any grain free I see. 
this forum is so helpful!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Skye said:


> I've switched Auggie (and Mimi) over to corn, soy and wheat free food. Also, I am feeding Zuke's treats. What is a good "crunchy" (but not too hard) biscuit? Thanks!


Wagatha's brand buiscuits are organic, wheat corn free, and i havent had any reactions even with my allergic to life dog. inexpensive too.


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

I buy these for my two boys, Vitality dog treats. Made with All Natural Chicken.
No Hormones, No Antibiotics, No Fillers, No Flour, No Corn, No Soy, No Wheat.
Digestible, Rich in Protein, Low in Fat.

That don't cost too much either. They even have them at Target. 

Dogswell Vitality Chicken Breast Jerky Dog Treats at PETCO


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

CelticKitty - do you have a good recipe for a gnawable biscuit? I make my own, but find they tend to vanish in seconds. They are great for training treats, or to stuff in a Kong, but I'd really appreciate a recipe for something that kept them occupied for a while!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Me too! I keep looking for a recipe for dog biscotti, which I heard referenced somewhere but now can't find.


----------

